
Bill Gates to Finally Get Harvard Degree - reitzensteinm
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=6613
======
reitzensteinm
This obviously seals the deal for anyone thinking about dropping out of uni to
start a startup. Just build an $x bn business and get a degree for free!

